
7 bad science and health ideas that should die with 2016 – Vox - colinscape
http://www.vox.com/2016/12/26/14005484/bad-science-health-myths-dead
======
cjbenedikt
On GMO :
[http://www.nature.com/articles/srep37855](http://www.nature.com/articles/srep37855)

------
cjbenedikt
On GMO:
[http://www.nature.com/articles/srep37855](http://www.nature.com/articles/srep37855)

